# Dental Tourism



## bluenoser55

Hi,
I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
Suggestions or experiences anyone?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I've lived and worked in many parts of the world and the very best dentist I have ever encountered happens to live right here on our street, where he has office hours twice a week. Otherwise, he is in Guadalajara, where he and his group do the more complex surgeries. It is not uncommon to find this situation in Mexico. So, if you come to Chapala, Jalisco, I can certainly help you with setting up appointments & finding lodging. You are correct in your assumption that it could actually pay for the trip.


----------



## f3drivr

I recently got two gold crowns and two root canals done in Mazatlan. It cost me 12000 pesos for the crowns and 5200 pesos for the root canals (around $1400 cdn total). If I had gone with porcelain crowns the cost would have been 7000 pesos for two. I had been quoted $2200 cdn for two crowns by my dentist in Canada (same price for porcelain or gold) and that did not include the root canals. I don't know how much the root canals would have cost in Canada. 

I read some reviews on Mazatlan Dentists on a site called Mazinfo and after calling 3 of the recommended dentists I chose one who had practised dentistry in California for several years he is a Dual US/Mexican citizen and speaks perfect English. I had the work done about two months ago and so far no problems. He was very professional and I am confident that the work is good. He did not do the root canals himself, he sent me to a specialist.


----------



## Snowsand

*Global t.v. warns dental tourists Cancun Mexico*



bluenoser55 said:


> Hi,
> I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
> I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
> Suggestions or experiences anyone?


Canadian Broadcasting company Global t.v. aired a three part segment after thirty three patients came forward to the Dental Association of Canada after receiving botched dental work. They profiled one of the clinic's identified as Dental Maya Cancun Cosmetic Dentistry located in Plaza Las Americas shopping mall Cancun Mexico. The clinic's website went down after the clinic representative called the Canadian physicians doing the corrective surgeries liars and realized patients had come forward with photo's and ex-rays. To watch news clips go to global tvbc com it aired Nov 29, 30, and again on December 1st, 2011 6pm local Vancouver B.C. time.

My advise would be to actually ask locals on the ground and not choose from internet reviews especially if they are glowing ones like" best dentist in Cancun or Mexico" and remember some reviews posted could possibly be spam. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Detailman

In Canada, depending on the difficulty, a root canal is normally around the same as a crown. $1,150 - $1200 each.

If it is done by a specialist it could be more.

I had one done that was too difficult for my own dentist. The specialist that I was sent to softly sang opera back and forth with his assistant while they worked on me.

When it was finished and I received the bill I knew why they were singing!!
They sang! I cried!

I was impressed with work I had done in Ajijic. It was more professional than anything in Canada.


----------



## DNP

bluenoser55 said:


> Hi,
> I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
> I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
> Suggestions or experiences anyone?


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## DNP

bluenoser55 said:


> Hi,
> I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
> I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
> Suggestions or experiences anyone?


I just had a cleaning, root canal and crown in San Miguel de Allende for US$350 and couldn't be happier. Really First Class.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde

bluenoser55 said:


> Hi,
> I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
> I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
> Suggestions or experiences anyone?


I don't know about dentists in resort areas (that might not be the best place to get the best prices), but I love my dentist in Mexico City. He gets patients from the US and Canada, and he doesn't even speak English!


----------



## gringotim

As Donny Osmond once sang "One bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch", and remember, NOB media will always report on the bad things about Mexico. One bad experience for every 1000 good ones is only news worthy in Canada and the US on a slow news day.


----------



## DNP

gringotim said:


> As Donny Osmond once sang "One bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch", and remember, NOB media will always report on the bad things about Mexico. One bad experience for every 1000 good ones is only news worthy in Canada and the US on a slow news day.


BS

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO

The very best dentists I've ever had were in Japan and Mexico. The very worst were in the USA and Jamaica.


----------



## gringotim

DNP said:


> BS
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


YOUR opinion, but please clarify why you say its BS


----------



## Goldeneye

bluenoser55 said:


> Hi,
> I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
> I thought that since I travel to Mexico a fair bit maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, however it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not at all interested in going to a border town....I'm thinking a resort area would be nice.
> Suggestions or experiences anyone?


I am a Dental Technician...... (retired)

There has just been a series of 'horror stories' on Globals BCTV about Dental tourism in Mexico.. This was in Cancun... 

As a Dental Technician I can honestly say I have seen more than my fair share of home grown horror stories from here in Canada !!! My advice is Be informed....

I have always said that if a Dentist has a great chairside manner, doesn't cause any pain when giving a needle and his office 'looks nice' patients think he's wonderful.. It doesn't matter that he's actually a lawsuit waiting to happen !! Lets face it...(You don't know what kind of work he's done) or if indeed that work was in reality needed... A patient with a Dental plan is ... "A licence to drill & fill' imo the vast majority make sure that the plan is used to the limit.. 

What you need to do is find out first hand from people that have had work done.. Here when someone asks me to recommend a dentist I can't as they are my clients and basically I can't 'bad mouth' 'scuse pun' them.. The way around this would be to phone up Dental Labs.. and ask them.. Who is your Dentist.. or who would you have as your dentist if you were to have conservation (crown & bridge) work done.... But then again .. not all Dental labs are created equal and they are ones that ultimately do the work that will make you look like a million dollars... or not!!


----------



## alicepo

I'm going to be in Ajijic in April and plan on getting a root canal while I'm there. Can you recommend a dentist there?


----------



## m55vette

My wife cracked a tooth on our last visit. A crown, and overlay and a filling cost 10K pesos. At the time around $800. A crown in the US at our dentist using our insurance would have been $900. And she loved the work the dentist did.


----------



## Guest

These are costs at my Queretaro, MX dentist, 25-30 years experience, and she is equal to or better than my two previous experienced dentists in the US. My daughter calls her "an angel". 

I found her by asking an older MX friend (60 y.o.) who has great looking teeth for a recommendation, and he has gone to her for at least 20 years. She speaks Spanish, German and "teeth"  :

No dental insurance, cash paid:

A visit with checkup, cleaning, and polishing, 600 pesos. (and she gives appointments 1-3 days in advance - family members in the US can't get or change a dental appointment within 2 months time! )

For my daughter, an extraction, a filling in another tooth, fluoride treatment and polishing cost 600 pesos.

A 14k gold crown: 4000 pesos. (10k gold or white crowns are more commonly used in MX and would have cost less). The MX dental lab that made the crown actually got it right the first time. This never happened with the US dental labs with several other previous crowns. It also took the MX lab only 3 days to return the crown for installation, and the US labs always needed 7 days to make a crown.

A Root canal by a nearby specialist cost 2000 pesos. 

A dental implant is 15,000 - 20,000 pesos.

A full mouth panoramic x-ray before the implant work started cost 200 pesos.


----------



## conklinwh

Carlos, that a great list and pretty consistent with we have seen here.
I do know that there are companies that put together dental tourism packages as had a friend from the US that seriously looked into a package, Mazatlan I believe.
Before I did such a thing, I would do a lot of online research.
As with you, our experience here more word of mouth or is that teeth.


----------



## daize

*Recommend*



f3drivr said:


> I recently got two gold crowns and two root canals done in Mazatlan. It cost me 12000 pesos for the crowns and 5200 pesos for the root canals (around $1400 cdn total). If I had gone with porcelain crowns the cost would have been 7000 pesos for two. I had been quoted $2200 cdn for two crowns by my dentist in Canada (same price for porcelain or gold) and that did not include the root canals. I don't know how much the root canals would have cost in Canada.
> 
> I read some reviews on Mazatlan Dentists on a site called Mazinfo and after calling 3 of the recommended dentists I chose one who had practised dentistry in California for several years he is a Dual US/Mexican citizen and speaks perfect English. I had the work done about two months ago and so far no problems. He was very professional and I am confident that the work is good. He did not do the root canals himself, he sent me to a specialist.


I'm looking into taking a medical vacation to mazatland this winter for a medical vacation. I want to get some teeth extracted and dentures can you please send me the info of where you went so I can contact them. Trying to do research on a few places but want where people have gone and had good experiences


----------



## sparks

Lots of snowbirds from US and CA that come to the Melaque area in the winter wait till they are here to get dental work done. Very good local dentist that does implants, crowns, etc. He does send you to Manzanillo for root canals


----------



## JoanneR2

Isla Verde said:


> I don't know about dentists in resort areas (that might not be the best place to get the best prices), but I love my dentist in Mexico City. He gets patients from the US and Canada, and he doesn't even speak English!


You couldn't tell me who he is could you? I am still catching up with my dentist back home when I go back but really need to find someone local. We live in Condesa, so not too far from you. Many thanks...


----------



## Isla Verde

JoanneR2 said:


> You couldn't tell me who he is could you? I am still catching up with my dentist back home when I go back but really need to find someone local. We live in Condesa, so not too far from you. Many thanks...


He's not located in my neighborhood - he's in colonia Anahuac about a 10-minute cab ride from me. Do you speak Spanish? You'll have to do so to call and make an appointment. Please send me a PM if you want his contact information.


----------



## JoanneR2

Isla Verde said:


> He's not located in my neighborhood - he's in colonia Anahuac about a 10-minute cab ride from me. Do you speak Spanish? You'll have to do so to call and make an appointment. Please send me a PM if you want his contact information.


Thank you, I do speak Spanish. However, I have no idea how to send you a Private email on this forum....


----------



## Isla Verde

JoanneR2 said:


> Thank you, I do speak Spanish. However, I have no idea how to send you a Private email on this forum....


Single-click on my user-name on any post I've made and the drop-down menu will tell you what to do.


----------



## Sonia GDL

If you want a beach vacation and good dental work, you can look up HealthCare Resources in Puerto Vallarta. I worked with a great person there to find my friend a dentist when she was visiting from California. They have a network of very qualified dentists, doctors, etc.


----------



## sweepy1900

*My Expierience*

I had my dental work done in Cancun at Inter-Dental and had no such problems. I had full on dental implants but I did do a ton of research though as I was worried about the safety factors in Mexico and the quality of the clinics in Cancun. I used a few review websites:
Find 17 dental clinics Cancun. Book your appointment now!
http://www.watclinic.com/dentists/mexico/cancun/

Dental departures stood out for me. They had an amazing customer service and answered all my questions. Also they got a cheaper price for me than the dentist was provided upfront. Overall I would recommend them but do shop around and do your own research first.

I cannot recommend Mexican dentists enough and I even think the clinics are better than what I have in my home town. I hope this helps.


----------



## Canaball

I am in Chapala as well. Over the last year or so I have 30 porcelain crowns and at least 12 root canals done. Quote in Canada for crown's alone was $22,000 to $26,000 CAD. Cost here
$8,000 all inclusive. My dentist here spoke great English and was so pain free I actually fell asleep in the chair during 2 root canals on my top front teeth. Couldn't be happier with the work done.


----------



## TundraGreen

Canaball said:


> I am in Chapala as well. Over the last year or so I have 30 porcelain crowns and at least 12 root canals done. Quote in Canada for crown's alone was $22,000 to $26,000 CAD. Cost here
> $8,000 all inclusive. My dentist here spoke great English and was so pain free I actually fell asleep in the chair during 2 root canals on my top front teeth. Couldn't be happier with the work done.


What was his name. I fortunately haven't needed much dental work, but I like to be prepared. I am not in Chapala, but might be willing to go there if necessary.


----------



## Goldeneye

Canaball said:


> I am in Chapala as well. Over the last year or so I have 30 porcelain crowns and at least 12 root canals done. Quote in Canada for crown's alone was $22,000 to $26,000 CAD. Cost here
> $8,000 all inclusive. My dentist here spoke great English and was so pain free I actually fell asleep in the chair during 2 root canals on my top front teeth. Couldn't be happier with the work done.



:confused2: LOL .. REALLY .. SERIOUSLY ... 30 crowns in the past year...

Considering you only have 28 teeth in your mouth and 32 if you include your wisdom teeth!


----------



## Isla Verde

Goldeneye said:


> :confused2: LOL .. REALLY .. SERIOUSLY ... 30 crowns in the past year...
> 
> Considering you only have 28 teeth in your mouth and 32 if you include your wisdom teeth!


I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## WintheWin

For my ceramic braces…
Down payment was 4,500 pesos. Then 600 pesos installment per session.
My case is very complicated, super crooked teeth, so we're aiming for a year, year and a half of work.
Regardless, very good service, expanded my upper dental arch very quickly! Starting to smile better already.
I figure I'll end up paying like 10,000 for the whole treatment, but I hear average orto costs in us are between 3k-5k usd.


----------



## mes1952

According to what I've read about Mexico dental tourism the Los Algodones area at the Arizona border has more dentists per capita than anywhere else in the world. Which means there is a lot of competition thus creating better prices. If you do a Google search "los algodones dental tourism" there are several expat articles about dental work there. There are a couple of good dentists in Tijuana but supposedly Los Algodones is less expensive.


----------



## Isla Verde

mes1952 said:


> According to what I've read about Mexico dental tourism the Los Algodones area at the Arizona border has more dentists per capita than anywhere else in the world. Which means there is a lot of competition thus creating better prices. If you do a Google search "los algodones dental tourism" there are several expat articles about dental work there. There are a couple of good dentists in Tijuana but supposedly Los Algodones is less expensive.


That's fine for expats looking for dental care on the border, but those of us who live in the middle of the country or even further south, there's fine affordable dental care to be found in most larger towns and cities.


----------



## MissThing

Hi, would you possibly be able to tell me the name of your Mexico City dentist? I'm in Mexico City and need one. Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

MissThing said:


> Hi, would you possibly be able to tell me the name of your Mexico City dentist? I'm in Mexico City and need one. Thanks!


To whom is your request directed?


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> To whom is your request directed?


I suspect it is you, since you are the only resident of DF to contribute to this thread recently.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I suspect it is you, since you are the only resident of DF to contribute to this thread recently.


Well, September isn't that "recently". Anyway, MissThing, send me a PM, and I'll be glad to give you the name of my dentist along with his contact information.


----------



## MissThing

Hi Isla Verde. Appreciate this info. I'm in Tlalpan, which may make a difference in terms of whether it will be practical for me to travel too far from my place for my care. Not sure how to private message you though.


----------



## TundraGreen

MissThing said:


> Hi Isla Verde. Appreciate this info. I'm in Tlalpan, which may make a difference in terms of whether it will be practical for me to travel too far from my place for my care. Not sure how to private message you though.


To send a Private Message, click on the user's name at the top of one of their posts. You will get a drop down menu. The second item on the menu will allow you to send a private message.


----------



## lagoloo

Last year, a family friend visited us for the purpose of getting implants and other dental work done in Mexico. He was only going to be here for three weeks, and the really good dentists around here can't usually give one an appointment without a wait. It didn't work out in his time frame. Moral of story: think ahead; have enough time to get the work done and get that appointment lined up.
Just FYI


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> To send a Private Message, click on the user's name at the top of one of their posts. You will get a drop down menu. The second item on the menu will allow you to send a private message.


I also believe MissThing will need to make another post before sending a PM, as she only has 4 posts at this time. Am I right that she needs a minimum of 5 posts before the Private Messaging function is activated?


----------



## TundraGreen

ojosazules11 said:


> I also believe MissThing will need to make another post before sending a PM, as she only has 4 posts at this time. Am I right that she needs a minimum of 5 posts before the Private Messaging function is activated?


You are correct. She had five briefly, before I deleted a duplicate post of hers.


----------



## Isla Verde

MissThing said:


> Hi Isla Verde. Appreciate this info. I'm in Tlalpan, which may make a difference in terms of whether it will be practical for me to travel too far from my place for my care. Not sure how to private message you though.


If you're in Tlalpan, I doubt you'll want to visit my dentist. His office is far from you in Colonia Anahuac, north of my neighborhood near El Angel.


----------



## CDMX'er

*Please Recommend*



Isla Verde said:


> I don't know about dentists in resort areas (that might not be the best place to get the best prices), but I love my dentist in Mexico City. He gets patients from the US and Canada, and he doesn't even speak English!


Hi Isla,
Could you provide more information about your dentist? I need to have a tooth removed and get an implant in its place. I would really appreciate any tips!


----------



## Isla Verde

CDMX'er said:


> Hi Isla,
> Could you provide more information about your dentist? I need to have a tooth removed and get an implant in its place. I would really appreciate any tips!


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## sparks

lagoloo said:


> Last year, a family friend visited us for the purpose of getting implants and other dental work done in Mexico. He was only going to be here for three weeks, and the really good dentists around here can't usually give one an appointment without a wait. It didn't work out in his time frame. Moral of story: think ahead; have enough time to get the work done and get that appointment lined up.
> Just FYI


Not only is it hard to get a same day appointment ..... but the implant process takes quite a bit of time. Healing after extraction, healing after posts and ordering the teeth. We have a great dentist here that does them and teaches it


----------



## CDMX'er

Thanks Marsha!


----------



## CDMX'er

sparks said:


> Not only is it hard to get a same day appointment ..... but the implant process takes quite a bit of time. Healing after extraction, healing after posts and ordering the teeth. We have a great dentist here that does them and teaches it


Sparks, does "here" mean Jalisco?


----------



## Isla Verde

CDMX'er said:


> Thanks Marsha!


You're welcome!


----------



## sparks

CDMX'er said:


> Sparks, does "here" mean Jalisco?


Southern Jalisco on the coast


----------



## Howler

*Great Dental Practices in Orizaba (VER) & Taxco (GUE)*

I just wanted to add that we've found a couple of great dentists who have done work on me & my family over the years. Last year my wife had a lot of extensive work done on her teeth, which saved us a ton of money. The dentists are located in Taxco and in Orizaba. Both did general dentistry, while the spouse of the one in Taxco was also a dental surgeon.

The dentist we saw in Orizaba had great contacts that she sent my wife to for root canals & an implant. They were in discussions to combine their practices into a "one-stop" location, which may have already happened since last year. The surgeon, by the way, was originally from Brazil, married a Mexicana and eventually came to live & practice in Orizaba (her home town). I believe his training & practice in Brazil also involved a lot of "cosmetic" dentistry for the "rich & famous" crowd there.

PM or shoot me an email if you are interested in more details, or in checking out either practice. 


Cheers!


Howler


----------



## msmsleno4ka

Is it safe to pick a clinic after doing own Internet research or better use servise of medical tourism agencies as placidway, medigo or dentalimplantsfriends? Any experiences? I need dental implants treatment and considering Mexico (a sister lives in the US) or Hungary/Israel (friends). Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

msmsleno4ka said:


> Is it safe to pick a clinic after doing own Internet research or better use servise of medical tourism agencies as placidway, medigo or dentalimplantsfriends? Any experiences? I need dental implants treatment and considering Mexico (a sister lives in the US) or Hungary/Israel (friends). Thanks!


I prefer personal recommendations rather than either of the options you mention. Since Mexico City is the most accessible city for someone outside of Mexico, maybe some members of this forum that live in Mexico City could make a recommendation, or someone in a border city if your sister is near the border.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I prefer personal recommendations rather than either of the options you mention. Since Mexico City is the most accessible city for someone outside of Mexico, maybe some members of this forum that live in Mexico City could make a recommendation, or someone in a border city if your sister is near the border.


I can recommend a dentist in Mexico City. I don't know if she does implants, but she is very good and speaks some English.


----------



## citlali

The implants are done by implant specialists and not by regular dentists but if she does not do them she probaably can recommend someone..hopefully someone good...


----------



## brucery728

I was initially leaning towards Mexico but went to Thailand instead. I got my dental implants done at Thantakit Dental Center. Awesome experience overall. Surprisingly, the costs were cheaper than the one quoted to me in Mexico. It's also a more practical choice for me as we headed to Vietnam after staying for a month there.


----------

